# Assisted Care Facilities in or near Chapala Area



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My buddy wants to have his mother at a assisted care home in either Lake Chapala area, San Miguel De Allende or Puerto Vallarta. Does anyone have any suggestions? He and his wife will want to rent a house nearby. They do not speak Spanish.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside Care

Home Page


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have friends that were very happy with care relative received at Cielito Lindo Assisted Living, San Miguel


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cielita Lindo*



conklinwh said:


> We have friends that were very happy with care relative received at Cielito Lindo Assisted Living, San Miguel



My friend has been in contact with this new facility on the carretera from San Miguel to
Delores Hidalgo and it has only 17 casitas and 16 are occupied. 
My wife is planning to call them tomorrow to see what the whole story is. They rent and sell there. It was confusing to say the least. Thanks for the input. They are from Canada, Winnipeg.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cielito Lindo*



conklinwh said:


> We have friends that were very happy with care relative received at Cielito Lindo Assisted Living, San Miguel


Thanks Conklin. He will be going to visit this new facility and because of the space available at the moment will be going next weekend with his wife. It looks like it is great place. I live only 2 hours away 1/2 of the time in SLP city.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not an expert on Cielito Lindo but I understand that they have assisted living rooms as well as independent living, with some assisted living services, in casitas.
Only feedback I've gotten was really an "emergency" in that couple in San Luis living independently when wife had a stroke and they needed to move from hospital to assisted living. Things went very well. Unfortunately the wife has now passed away and husband went to live with family.
This set-up is very consistent with my experience with my mom & stepfather in Ohio. They moved into independent living with assisted living services with understanding that they had priority if needed to move into fully assisted living. That happened when my stepfather passed away and my mom needed full assisted services and moved into a bedroom.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cielito Lindo*



conklinwh said:


> I'm not an expert on Cielito Lindo but I understand that they have assisted living rooms as well as independent living, with some assisted living services, in casitas.
> Only feedback I've gotten was really an "emergency" in that couple in San Luis living independently when wife had a stroke and they needed to move from hospital to assisted living. Things went very well. Unfortunately the wife has now passed away and husband went to live with family.
> This set-up is very consistent with my experience with my mom & stepfather in Ohio. They moved into independent living with assisted living services with understanding that they had priority if needed to move into fully assisted living. That happened when my stepfather passed away and my mom needed full assisted services and moved into a bedroom.


When talking to the folks there they have exactly the services you described. There is a building which has rooms for 24/7 care and casitas with whatever care level desired for monthly fees. The options can be changed as needed for another fee. Right now they have only one room and a couple casitas available. Also included is a weekly Dr. visit or more if needed, plus a bus that takes residents to and fro. ... a menus to check off and they can bring the food to you if you do not want to go to the dining room. Monthly charges are from $1,400.00 US per month to $3,000.00. This includes thing such as cleaning and laundry at the independent living casitas. My friend's mother has cancer and has had part of her colon removed and now is an invalid. 

I am sorry to here about your mom and stepfather and your friends. I feel very fortunate to be a senior in good health.

The only other very large Americanized independent and dependent living facility [120 suites, 60 are ready now] we found on the net just opened in SLP [the city] this year but costs $9,000.00 US up front and $1,400.00 to about $1,900.00 US per month, however has no extra fees for all services. The $9,000.00 includes all care and they rent or sell 3 different size luxury suites, 5 MDs on site and a Psychiatrist. Mini Mart etc. called La Moraleja, however even though in the long run here would cost less, especially if they bought a suite, he feels living in SLP with no Spanish would be a problem.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the things that I would ask about is nurse care coverage by shift and is it RN, LPN or nurses assistant. My mom has a Long Term Care policy and that pays out based on nurse coverage. My wife & I have policies that include both home care and out of the US care so that really of interest to me. Distant future we hope. By the way my stepfather was 92 when passed away and played golf up to about 90 days before he passed. My mom is 93 and going pretty well mentally but ambulatory. 
Hope it works out for your friend.


----------

